# Schwimmteichsysteme



## cyprinus (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Hab mich schon ein bischen mit verschiedenen Schwimmteichsysteme beschäftigt.
Aber ich würde gern mal von Leuten was hören, die schon länger einen Schwimmteich in einer bestimmten Bauart (z.b naturagart aber auch andere) haben.
Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Teich der Technik etc.
Kann jemand was wirklich gutes empfehlen?

Mit freundlichem Gruss

Cyprinus


----------



## günter-w (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichsysteme*

Hallo Cyprinus, Ein Zweikammersystem ist die effektivste Art zu bauen. Prinzip NG oder Bio-Teich. Ich selbst habe seit 13 Jahren einen Schwimmteich und der funktioniert einwandfrei. Jahr ein Jahr aus immer klares Badewasser.


----------



## thias (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichsysteme*

Hallo Cyprinus,

ich habe vor 3 Jahren nach NG gebaut, und teilweise Ideen von Ralf Glenk verwendet. Bis jetzt bin ich noch sehr zufrieden.
NG hat für mich das schlüssigste Konzept, das ich bei Recherchen so gefunden habe. Für einen Schwimmteich ist dabei auch der kleinstmögliche Pflegeaufwand realisiert durch die Bodenabsaugung und Ablagerung von Mulm im Filtergraben.
Auch wenn der Sedimenttransport nur teilweise funktioniert (wenn auch gebadet wird) brauche ich keinen Teichsauger oder sonstige Reinigungsaktivitäten durchzuführen. Bei längerem Nichtgebrauch wirble ich mal mit einem Besen auf.
Das Wasser ist bei mir meist kristallklar (2m tief), beim Badebetrieb allerdings nicht, Algen gibt es natürlich auch, ist ja ein Naturteich...


----------



## dieluedenscheider (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichsysteme*

Hallo Cyprinus,
unser Schwimmteich ist zwar erst ein Jahr alt, aber bisher null Probleme und immer kristallklares Wasser!! Gebaut habe wir nach Ralf Glenk in 100 % Eigenarbeit.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21392
Kosten und auch Pflegeaufwand absolut im grünen Bereich!
Viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland
Susanne


----------



## martin karstens (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichsysteme*

Hallo Cyprinus,
habe vor einem Jahr einen Schwimmteich (200m2) nach NG gebaut. Und seit dem immer klares Wasser. Sichttiefe bis auf den Grund (1,80m tief). Eigenleistungsfreundlich!
Kann ich bisher nur empfehlen.


----------

